# Scotts 190567 Nozzle Question



## fshelton79 (Jun 14, 2020)

Does anyone have the following sprayer, and if you do, what tips are you using for your applications? I am not sure what tips would be best and from what I can find, the sprayer will output around 20 or 21 psi.

Scotts 190567 Lithium-Ion Battery Powered Pump Zero Technology Sprayer, 2 Gallon


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Welcome to TLF @fshelton79! I split this out into a separate topic, as your question is not about the DFW Sprayer Wand build.

I have never seen the Scotts 190567 Sprayer in person, but it looks like they are using a proprietary 3-in-1 selectable nozzle. If you want interchangeable nozzles, you will likely need to retrofit the nozzle end of the wand to a traditional TeeJet style nozzle body and cap. Without knowing what threads are on the Scotts sprayer, I cannot make a recommendation on what parts you would need. Alternatively, you could replace the whole wand with a wand that is known to work with TeeJet nozzles.


----------



## fshelton79 (Jun 14, 2020)

Thank you.....how very noob of me. Not sure this would help, but I am not using that three in one and replaced it with this kit that I am currently using.....

Smith Performance Sprayers Adjustable 182619 Poly Nozzle Kit
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01N4HQ16C/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

fshelton79 said:


> Thank you.....how very noob of me. Not sure this would help, but I am not using that three in one and replaced it with this kit that I am currently using.....
> 
> Smith Performance Sprayers Adjustable 182619 Poly Nozzle Kit
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01N4HQ16C/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1


That looks like it would accept most popular TeeJet nozzles - using the same setup you would use for the red and yellow fan nozzles that came in the kit.


----------

